# Letter of consent



## Dry Rot (10 March 2015)

Not sure where to put this, but here goes.

I am looking for help composing a letter for a parent to sign stating that they give their consent to their child helping out around horses, accept the inherent risks that large unpredictable animals pose, and have no objections to their child helping out/riding/etc. Does that sound right? Presumably there is a standard type of letter for this sort of thing? We have insurance but just want belt and braces! The child is 16 and has (apparently) been horse savvy from a young age.


----------



## Goldenstar (10 March 2015)

Well you can get them to sign one but all it will do is prevent them saying they had no idea horses can be dangerous .
Under English law you can't sign away your rights .


----------



## Dry Rot (10 March 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			Well you can get them to sign one but all it will do is prevent them saying they had no idea horses can be dangerous .
Under English law you can't sign away your rights .
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that is quite correct. My question involves minors in potentially dangerous situations. You would be happy for your child to help out at a yard without your knowledge and work with people you don't know?


----------



## Goldenstar (10 March 2015)

It's not relevant to me I don't have children .
I certainly would not want a under sixteen on my yard .


----------



## Dry Rot (11 March 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			It's not relevant to me I don't have children .
I certainly would not want a under sixteen on my yard .
		
Click to expand...

Which begs the question why you've bothered to post at all!

So no parents on here who would be concerned, for example, about thier child going on a school trip without their knowledge or consent? I'd consider that parallel to a child participating in a dangerous activity, like horse riding. But what do I know? Which is why I am asking the question. I have no hidden agendas, just want a straight answer from people who know.


----------



## JillA (11 March 2015)

Regardless of any consent, the person in charge still has a duty of care and it would need to be proved that you fulfilled that duty if you were not to be held liable for anything that happened. If they signed a letter it might dissuade them from any follow up though (until they got legal advice!!). Any letter would need to be carefully worded and I think you would need a legal adviser to help with it.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (11 March 2015)

Dry Rot, is it worth calling your local high school? 
They have students going on trips & also work placements, so might be able to assist with a std type of form?
Try BHS legal dept for help?

Otherwise I have no idea, good luck


----------



## Shay (11 March 2015)

You need to know that her parents know where she is  - but a phone call can do that.  Unless you are an organization, or are paying her, you  have no legal safeguarding responsibility - but obviously as a human you want to know the girl can get home safely  etc.   Anything regarding an acknowledgement of risk is a problem.  Partly because as others say, you cannot sign away that sort of right, but also because it could be later used against you to suggest that you knew there was a danger there.  

If you are paying for her help you are her employer and that gives rise to a whole different set of responsibilities - including employer liability insurance!


----------

